# What LSP's do valeting companies use?



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm curious about the products that are used by valeting companies who are turning around lots of cars each day. Particularly main dealer prepped cars?

I was at a Vauxhall dealer the other day and a car had quite a high shine to it, but then the tyres looked like they had black paint on them which I personally thought detracted.

I know this dealer use smart guard as their top end product but I am curious about the LSP's used generally by valeting companies. 

Thanks,

DaKine


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

No LSP used as such I'd imagine.

Some sort of AIO polish like AS Platinum / Mirror Image usually from what I've heard.

S


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

When i did work experience at Land Rover they used a Hozelock pressure sprayer with some kind of trade wax in it, sprayed it all over the car (inc windows), and buffed it off with a rag. 

However I'm not sure about new car prep, if requested I think it's called diamondbrite.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

At the volvo dealer i worked at the other week they had AS mirror image for used, AS Platinum or AG radiant wax for new, they also had supergard kits ,kept in the parts department store @ customer option £300 per application.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

local land rover uses radiance wax for used (srp) and customer option is A1 Glaze at £350 a pop


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

anything quick and cheap (for them anyway, as they rip off customers who believe the marketing rubbish fed to them)..


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Radiance wax, Concept Visage etc, just a polish. does the trick to get the car out the door. So many of the Valeters think its the Muts nuts etc they dont know about protective wax


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Fin2982 said:


> Radiance wax, Concept Visage etc, just a polish. does the trick to get the car out the door. So many of the Valeters think its the Muts nuts etc they dont know about protective wax


Radiance Wax from MarkV? Concept Visage?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

think he means radiant wax - trade size AG super resin polish


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> think he means radiant wax - trade size AG super resin polish


Oh okay, thanks


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

autoclenz/pinacle use a company called trafalgar, ****e stuff in all honesty i should know i have to work with it day in day out!!!!

as for specialist paintwork and interior sealants most dealerships use either supaguard, guard X or autoglym lifeshine


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

GoodFella33 said:


> local land rover uses radiance wax for used (srp) and customer option is A1 Glaze at £350 a pop


never heard of A1 glaze who makes it?


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Interclean use Concept Visage or Encore.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> think he means radiant wax - trade size AG super resin polish


opps i said radiance as well but yes meant trade size Ag super resin polish 
most of the dealers seem to use it round here

i know bmw use mostly the autosmart range here


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Fin2982 said:


> Interclean use Concept Visage or Encore.


Who makes this? Thanks


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

DaKine said:


> Who makes this? Thanks


Company name is Concept

the Visage wax is a great easy on easy off, rather like Poorboys Ex-p(or whatever there blue polish is called)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've notice a lot round this way use that pink pdi polish/wax


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Fin2982 said:


> Company name is Concept
> 
> the Visage wax is a great easy on easy off, rather like Poorboys Ex-p(or whatever there blue polish is called)


Thank you


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

DiamondShine said:


> never heard of A1 glaze who makes it?


sorry bud i meant A-glaze misses siting next to me keeps distracting me

can be easy found in google


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> anything quick and cheap (for them anyway, as they rip off customers who believe the marketing rubbish fed to them)..


Bit harsh! i do Valeting (SHOCK HORROR)!!! and use Collonite 845


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Bit harsh! i do Valeting (SHOCK HORROR)!!! and use Collonite 845


referring to the lifeshine type products they use, which usually aren't used properly..


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Was told not to tell anyone (but ahwell) when I did w/e at Land Rover they also used very thin (almost watery?) oil for the tires with a inch thick paintbrush.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen Arnold Shark using something called 'coconut shine' for the tyres which, from what I remember, looked pretty good but very thin and watery so applied with a paint brush.

Most dealers use a very filler heavy glaze which disappears after the first wash and shows all the swirls which is why most people think it's their own fault they got swirls.

IIRC supaguard paint protection kits cost around £20 but were sold for £300 or therabouts!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Bit harsh! i do Valeting (SHOCK HORROR)!!! and use Collonite 845


Dude, Im service washer at the garage I work at and only ended up as that cos Ive got the least valeting experience than the others. I just sit back and let them get on with it, specialy when seeing what some of them get upto when Machining cars etc


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I have a A5 to do week after next that the customer refused, I viewed the car and I thought they had washed it with sandpaper. Viewed the valeting bay and what I saw was just horrific. Sponges, clothes and chammies all over the place, most on the floor.

Why don't dealers just leave cars alone as all the ones new had white vinly all over them, they could just do a quick wipe down with detailing spray and deliver to the customer. I know Audis that are not dealer prepped are ok.

My main problem with VW/Audi is the amount of orange peel in the finish, finish looks terrible.


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

Forgot to mention they were trialing some presta and malco products , such as this which smelled of coconut,very easy on and off,with the viscosity of water.

http://www.odourzappers.com/presta-fast-wax.asp


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Why don't dealers just leave cars alone as all the ones new had white vinly all over them, they could just do a quick wipe down with detailing spray and deliver to the customer.


Because you would have the glue residue all over the car, and as a minimum lines where the edge of the vinyl was. And you recommend just wiping the dirty, bug splattered bits in between the vinyl with a detailing spray?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

most dealerships will use a copolymer remover after they've taken the white sheets off

i know one peugeot company use a PDI polish, which lasts around a week, very high in silicone too


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

DaKine said:


> Radiance Wax from MarkV? Concept Visage?


Vitesse from Concept chemicals.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Porta said:


> Vitesse from Concept chemicals.


thats the one..Lord knows were I got Visage from


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

grantwils said:


> IIRC supaguard paint protection kits cost around £20 but were sold for £300 or therabouts!


got it in one!!!! and its £358 to be precise! but thats paintwork interior, wheels, leather and dash/plastics sealants

edit- you do get the " aftercare " packs too with your purchase.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't know why there isn't a "We all know dealers will swirl a car, their used cars aren't machine polished properly and Supaguard/lifeshine/whatever doesn't last and costs £20 off ebay" sticky :lol:

We're in the minority. Whilst I agree that the prep on a lot of cars leaves a lot to be desired most people don't care and will be putting it through a swirlomatic the following week. Believe me, if it was really an issue with the general public, they would be properly sorted on the forecourts!
Personally I'd rather buy a used car with swirls, I know it'll have plenty of clear left


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Frothey said:


> We're in the minority. Whilst I agree that the prep on a lot of cars leaves a lot to be desired most people don't care and will be putting it through a swirlomatic the following week. Believe me, if it was really an issue with the general public, they would be properly sorted on the forecourts!
> Personally I'd rather buy a used car with swirls, I know it'll have plenty of clear left


Totally agree mate. Not only that it gives you something to do and a great sense of achievement when complete. Think I would take my PTG with me just in case.


----------

